# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico > Agua Embotellada >  Agua de Bronchales amplía la planta embotelladora y crea ocho puestos de trabajo

## Embalses

Agua de Bronchales amplía la planta embotelladora y crea ocho puestos de trabajo 

                      Se pondrá en marcha una nueva línea con envases de medio y de dos litros  


                     LEONOR FRANCO
La empresa Agua de Bronchales tiene todo preparado para iniciar la comercialización a principios del año que viene de una nueva línea productiva. Para ello, ha ampliado las instalaciones que tiene en el polígono industrial de esa localidad de los Montes Universales, con la construcción de una nueva nave de 3.500 metros cuadrados, dotada del equipamiento tecnológico más puntero. 

La nueva línea productiva sacará al mercado envases de medio y de dos litros, dirigidos al pequeño consumidor. Se atiende así a la creciente demanda del mercado de un tipo de botellas de menor tamaño, según explicó el gerente de la planta, Luis Ángel Estadellas. Agregó que la actual producción, centrada en un formato de 20 litros destinados a expendedores instalados principalmente en empresas e instituciones, cuenta con una clientela muy afianzada. 

La ampliación de la empresa supondrá la creación de ocho puestos de trabajo que se incorporarán a la plantilla integrada en estos momentos por un total de 18 operarios. Bronchales ha recibido con satisfacción la creación de nuevos puestos de trabajo, precisamente en una época caracterizada por la destrucción de empleo. La industria ha logrado dinamizar una zona que presenta muy escasos recursos económicos. 

Aproximadamente el 80% de la plantilla está compuesta por personas que residen en Bronchales; el resto provienen de otros pueblos de la comarca. 

En fase de pruebas 

El gerente señaló que en estos momentos la nueva línea productiva se encuentra en fase de pruebas, y se espera que a principios de 2009 el nuevo formato de envases pueda estar al alcance de los consumidores. 

Desde la inauguración de las instalaciones, en el año 2004, las botellas de Bronchales han ido haciéndose un importante hueco en el mercado del agua mineral. De hecho, la empresa comercializa sus productos en prácticamente todas las provincias españolas. Su gran calidad, con bajo contenido en sales y con una equilibrada composición de calcio y magnesio, ha conseguido calar de forma rápida entre un público muy dispar. 

La embotelladora se nutre de dos manantiales situados a una altitud de 1.700 metros, que, según Luis Ángel Estadellas, cuentan con un aforo suficiente para abastecer sin problemas las dos líneas productivas. Se trata de un acuífero de alta montaña. 

La actual nave cuenta con 2.200 metros cuadrados de superficie y está concebida para envasar hasta 1.200 botellas a la hora. Las instalaciones se completan con un moderno laboratorio para el control de la calidad del agua que se embotella.

----------


## REEGE

Jueves, 31 de Diciembre de 2009 Carta blanca para las embotelladoras
diagonalperiodico.net

España

El lobby de las aguas envasadas consigue que se siga aplicando una ley franquista a los manantiales

El agua es un bien público, o por lo menos en teoría. En un contexto de sequía, agotamiento de los humedales y desertización avanzada, en el Estado español sigue vigente una ley franquista que entrega a las embotelladoras el acceso a los manantiales de agua para que la comercialicen con enormes márgenes de beneficios. Un modelo de negocio boyante en todo el mundo. En 40 años la cifra de botellas de agua vendidas ascendió de mil millones de litros a 190.000 millones.


Este año por primera vez se ha secado el río Cambrones, en la Sierra de Guadarrama. La sequía tiene que ver, pero la captación de 50 litros por segundo de agua hecha por Bezoya (Pascual) es la principal causa, según los vecinos. Ahora, el pantano del Pontón Alto, que recoge las aguas del Cambrones y el Eresma para abastecer a Segovia y a varios municipios cercanos, está seco. El agua huele a cieno y la gente compra agua embotellada por miedo. Si la marca que adquieren es Bezoya, están consumiendo el agua que les fue sustraída por la multinacional unos kilómetros antes, recogida directamente del manantial. Pero con una diferencia, por cada metro cúbico (mil litros), pagaban a su ayuntamiento unos 30 céntimos de euro; ahora, cada litro de agua embotellada les costará cerca de 0,30 euros. Pagarán a Bezoya mil veces más por un recurso público. La Junta de Castilla y León y el Ayuntamiento de Trescasas regalaron al grupo Pascual el manantial por 30 años.

Esta multinacional repite la misma operación en otro lado de la sierra, en el municipio segoviano de Ortigosa del Monte, desde hace más de 35 años, con otra planta envasadora y un caudal máximo concedido de 750 millones de litros/año. El río Milanillos se seca cuatro meses al año. Situaciones idénticas se repiten en todo el Estado español.

(Hasta donde llega la sinrazón humana y con un bien de primerisima necesidad y tan nuestro...) :Mad:  :Confused:  :Frown:

----------

